# SPD-SL to Speedplay Zero



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been having issues with my cleat positioning for a while now. My cleats are worn, and I'm not looking excited about buying a new set of cleats not being able to dial in a good cleat fit , like I have been struggling with for about a few months now due to injury.

I've read a lot from Joe Friel and others about Speedplays and how great they are for a fitter as it 'simplifies' the cleat positioning process. I've seen references to TIME i-clic's, but I'm not familiar with the advantages and differences of these systems in depth, or in experience.

I've got this gift card to my LBS and I'm thinking about picking a pair up, but I don't want to be disappointed in them either and go back to the SPD-SL system.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Not much to say - just try them. You'll either love them or hate them.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

A lot of the guys on our team swear by the Speedplays. That little lollipop on a spindle just doesn't do it for me. I have used Shimano's forever though. I like the bigger platform. 

See if your local LBS will let you borrow a pair.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

of course, your troubles could also be related to your overall fit and/or your shoes. 

For me, it ended up being a set of custom orthotics - from, of all places, my chiropractor. Finally fixed my foot/shoe issues. Good luck, could be one of a million things (believe me I tried more things and wasted more money than I care to total up) and unfortunately, the only way to find out is to try different things.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

Mdeth1313 said:


> of course, your troubles could also be related to your overall fit and/or your shoes.


Indeed, directly related to the inability to zero in my fore/aft (lateral) adjustment of my right cleat specifically. I was told given the circular shape, and infinite float of the speedplay models out there, I could practically solve the nuisance of this issue given the design of the SPD-SL system.

Essentially, my heel will be allowed to freely float into the natural position it used to. The degree of float provided in the SPD-SL (Yellow cleats) is not allowing me to find this adjustment. I'm considering letting the Specialized place take a look at it, but I'd like to keep this as simple as upgrading to speedplays.

I hope this clears up the issue I'm having with my current set-up, I've only ran SPD-SL and have zero experience with speedplays. Gonna hit up the LBS for a tryout pair, hopefully they will let me.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

FatGut1 said:


> A lot of the guys on our team swear by the Speedplays. That little lollipop on a spindle just doesn't do it for me. I have used Shimano's forever though. I like the bigger platform.
> 
> See if your local LBS will let you borrow a pair.


To provide some food for thought, Speedplay spins the platform size issue in these articles:

SPEEDPLAY : HIGH PERFORMANCE PEDALS
SPEEDPLAY : HIGH PERFORMANCE PEDALS


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have ridden with Speedplay pedals for 13 years. I used to ride with X's on the road but have changed to Zeros so I can adjust the float. Also, the Zeros feel a little more secure. Check them both out and choose one.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

ddimick said:


> To provide some food for thought, Speedplay spins the platform size issue in these articles:
> 
> SPEEDPLAY : HIGH PERFORMANCE PEDALS
> SPEEDPLAY : HIGH PERFORMANCE PEDALS


Huh, interesting, Thanks, also kinda funny coming with a guy with a Look avatar.
Thanks again for the info.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

FatGut1 said:


> Huh, interesting, Thanks, also kinda funny coming with a guy with a Look avatar.
> Thanks again for the info.


I like their bikes better than their pedals.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

I just sentenced myself to a new pair of SPD-SL cleats. Round 3 of cleat frustration.

Oh well it is still winter, I've got some more time to play with it. Hopeful I can dial my cleat placement back in with new cleats, I really pushed this last pair to the limit. LBS guy was really helpful getting them centered for me so I can start with a clean slate, for free as usual.

Maybe speedplay will get me next year.

FWIW I did try out a pair of light actions and I did like how free my heel was, just wasn't feeling so free in the cost of a set of pedals vs cleats + my frustration. I don't get the "Ice" sensation comments, then again I have never walked on ice.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Give Keywin a try if your spd-sl's don't work out this time. They float field is similar to SP, in that they float in an arc about the pedal axle (the pedal body floats on the axle, with the cleat fixed to the pedal body), but the retention and stability are like spd-sl. They are limited to a max of 6 degrees like the spd-sl.

Keywin Bicycle Pedals USA I went to them after using spd-sl for 9 years, and they are an awesome design.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

Wife just switched from SPDs to Speedplay Light Actions. She loves them. At a bike fitting she explained the problems she was having getting in and out of her Shimanos. Her shoes are tiny, and we were looking at custom shims to keep the cleat from distorting. The tech had her try the Speedplays and she was hooked. They come with enough shims to deal with just about anything, and easy cleat adjustments. Zero foot and lower leg problems now. If she's happy, I'm happier. Hope the SPDs work out for you, but I think I'll try the Speedplays next time


----------



## 92gli (Aug 27, 2009)

Just got the speedplay zero's recently. I had mountain pedals on my road bike for a few years before buying "proper" road shoes and ultegra pedals last year. Ever since that switch I've had this nagging mild pain issue with my right knee after rides. Guy at the local shop suggested that I might benefit from some more heel out float. I have the zero's set up currently with very minimal inward float, about 10 degrees out on the right and 6-7 degrees out on the left. No more pain in my right knee.

Regarding the "icy" feeling people often talk about - you just have to set them up to give you only as much float as you need. Obviously, if you're using the full range, as they come out of the box, it feels too slippery. Not having the pedal try to self center my feet feels more comfortable to me. I made a few adjustment stops on my first ride to get everything dialed in. Its a little more trouble than spds but its nice to have the options.

As a mountain guy, primarily, The dual sided entry is the icing on the cake. 

I don't perceive any loss of stiffness from the smaller platform. I'm using them with spech. pro shoes.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I switched from Looks to Speedplay Zero Stainless. They are great, the only thing I don't like about them is that their bearings don't spin as easily as the used Looks I bought.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

When you're changing cleats, draw a line on the sole around the old cleat with a magic marker. Use that to position the new cleat. It's easy to put it in the same place that way.

If you don't want to draw on your shoes (it's never shown on mine), use tape or some other way to reliably mark the cleat position.


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

I ride with Speedplay LAs which I've had for 2.5 yrs. I love them and have been very happy. 

I also have SPDs on my bike sandels which I use when I ride my MTB or our Tandem. I like them too, but they are very heavy (not the cleats, but the pedals. They are platform/spd combos.)

Can't really tell you the difference, except that the speedplays are easier to clip in, IMHO. YMMV.


----------



## emotionsands (Jan 30, 2012)

Keywin CRM would be the clear winner. The float is similar to Speedplay in that it is linear. The other benefits are their huge platform and the awesome support it provides. From a fit stand point they have a wide range of pedal axle length and the axles can be purchased seperately to allow you to customize the fit.
After riding the CRM's for a year I decided to switch back to a set of Look Blades and was supprised how significant the differences were. On the look I felt like my foot was pivoting on ice and I had to keep tightnening the cleat lock. I could also feel my foot rock side to side as the cleat twisted under pressure. These are two things never felt with the Keywin's.
The Keywin pedals are a little diificult to get, so I buy them on line from Emotion Sales via their website. So far I have purchased three sets from them and not had a problem.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

emotionsands said:


> Keywin CRM would be the clear winner. The float is similar to Speedplay in that it is linear. The other benefits are their huge platform and the awesome support it provides. From a fit stand point they have a wide range of pedal axle length and the axles can be purchased seperately to allow you to customize the fit.
> After riding the CRM's for a year I decided to switch back to a set of Look Blades and was supprised how significant the differences were. On the look I felt like my foot was pivoting on ice and I had to keep tightnening the cleat lock. I could also feel my foot rock side to side as the cleat twisted under pressure. These are two things never felt with the Keywin's.
> The Keywin pedals are a little diificult to get, so I buy them on line from Emotion Sales via their website. So far I have purchased three sets from them and not had a problem.


Did they pay you to say this?


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

FatGut1 said:


> Huh, interesting, Thanks, also kinda funny coming with a guy with a Look avatar.
> Thanks again for the info.


Basically they say the pedal is small but the cleat is wide so it all evens out. It doesn't for me. Feels like pedaling on a walnut.


----------



## conecrazy (Jan 30, 2012)

I recently switched from Looks to Speedplay. Like the post up above, I used to use SPD pedals exclusively because of the convenience of walking around on MTB shoes. Especially when biking to the bar. But I started getting hot spots on long rides so I got a pair of shoes and bought a set of looks. They are great but I couldn't get used to the single side entry. 

So then I switched up to a set of Light Actions but the problem I was having with them were, they disengage very easily. I would get unclicked in the middle of a turn sometimes for example. So I traded them in for a set of Zeroes. 

They are definitely more secure. But getting out of them definitely takes more strength. It's going to take some getting used to. 

Another thing, I think it's harder to walk on Speedplay cleats than the Look cleat. I think it's more in my head though. Something along the lines of cheaper to replace Look cleats than Speedplay cleats. So I guess that's what makes them more uncomfortable to walk on.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

I was a Zero user for years and switched to SPD-SLs about 4 years ago and wouldn't change back. 
I'm also a Sidi user and have tried other shoes only to come back to Sidi.
For me it's all about cleat position and I seem to be able to get it just how I like it with SPD-SLs and Sidis.
The worst combo I ever tried was a pair 2005ish Addias with Zeros, horrible combo.

So give them a try, theyr'e fine pedals.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

i've been using speedplay X5 for almost a year but the float is too much. i have a bad habit of sticking my right heel to the right when pedaling and as a result, i was having discomfort on my knee. last weekend i tried using my friend's extra spd pedals. the pedal disengage every time my heel stick out to the right. so now, i'm not sure if i should switch to SPD or should i try the speedplay zero first.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

red elvis said:


> i've been using speedplay X5 for almost a year but the float is too much. i have a bad habit of sticking my right heel to the right when pedaling and as a result, i was having discomfort on my knee. last weekend i tried using my friend's extra spd pedals. the pedal disengage every time my heel stick out to the right. so now, i'm not sure if i should switch to SPD or should i try the speedplay zero first.


If you like everything about your X5s except not having adjustable float, the Zeros will solve that problem. Seems like you already know the SPDs won't work out. Unintended cleat release isn't fun. Especially if you're out of the saddle when it happens.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

ddimick said:


> If you like everything about your X5s except not having adjustable float, the Zeros will solve that problem. Seems like you already know the SPDs won't work out. Unintended cleat release isn't fun. Especially if you're out of the saddle when it happens.


i'll give them another week. it's still early to make a call.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

hit or miss

but man you are going to miss that walking ability of the SPD-SL's. I mean not only are they walkable, I walk right on them to save my shoes' outsoles when crossing gravel.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Product


----------



## Marcus75 (Feb 17, 2004)

I went the other way...Had a Zero but went with the Dura Ace because I had dirt trapped in my speedplay cleata and it gets ruined. With my dura Ace, no problem what so ever with dirt and walking on them! 
I think Speedplay are for advance clipless users who knows out to get into them seamlessly!


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought I would like Speedplays because they are minimal, two sided, entry, etc. But the feel didn't seem as nice as my trusty Looks, then one of them started to click, then I scraped the other one on a crit and almost went down (I must have been thinking I could lean further), then the bearings blew out on the one that had been clicking. So I went back to Looks. Sounds like other people have had much better luck.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

Ventruck said:


> hit or miss
> 
> but man you are going to miss that walking ability of the SPD-SL's. I mean not only are they walkable, I walk right on them to save my shoes' outsoles when crossing gravel.


yeah, i noticed that too. walking on speedplay cleats feels like i'm tip-toeing the whole time.is there an spd cleats that have at least 9 degrees of float or are they all fixed/zero float?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

red elvis said:


> yeah, i noticed that too. walking on speedplay cleats feels like i'm tip-toeing the whole time.is there an spd cleats that have at least 9 degrees of float or are they all fixed/zero float?


There's two cleats: 6 degrees float (yellow; supplied), and zero/fixed (red).


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

went from sl's to zeros as well. took first ride with them today and it was definitely not love at first stroke, or 5th, or 20th.
at the end of the 60k however, i was in pedal bliss and glad to have made the switch.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

i just finished a 50 mile ride with my new spd-sl pedals (carbon ultegra). the zero floats fixed my knee problem. the only issue i am having is clippin in to the pedal. i slipped on my pedal and it hit my left shin. it was just a scratch but at least i didn't fall. overall i am very pleased with my new pedals. i just need to take a couple of more rides to get used to them.


----------



## harrypy (Dec 30, 2011)

After having used SPD for a few years I wanted to give the SLs a try even though a friend recommended the Speedplays. I had some 105 SL pedals and yellow cleats that came with a new bike and had been having some hot spot problems with the MTB shoes on the SPD pedals. The SL have fixed that and I do like the broader platform. 

However, the SLs definitely take some practice to get down the technique for reliable entry of the 2nd foot. After a few months I still find myself having to look down to feel confident I'm going to engage properly and not end up having my foot slip off. So maybe I should give the Speedplays a try although I'm a bit skeptical of the lack of a sizable platform.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

jwp3476 said:


> I have ridden with Speedplay pedals for 13 years. I used to ride with X's on the road but have changed to Zeros so I can adjust the float. Also, the Zeros feel a little more secure. Check them both out and choose one.


Likewise.
I started with X2's in 1996 and loved them except for the Spring breakage.
Switched to Zero's and totally pleased. Easy adjustment of float to personal preference, and the Springs are bullet-proof. Easy in/out, but very secure.
I am totally sold on Zero's and have no regrets switching.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

ddimick said:


> To provide some food for thought, Speedplay spins the platform size issue in these articles:
> 
> SPEEDPLAY : HIGH PERFORMANCE PEDALS
> SPEEDPLAY : HIGH PERFORMANCE PEDALS


Their "the cleat is the platform" rationale doesn't work my my size 48 wide foot. It still feels like pedaling on a walnut. I'm using Time iClic 2's for a wide platform and float that my knees like. I could do without the self centering though.


----------



## reality_V2 (Jul 20, 2010)

I used to be on the SPD-SL's till I got a pair of Speedplays this year from the team, friggen love them, other than the fact that they're a wee bit more of maintenance item than others. As for JackDaniels, how on earth did you clip a medal while going through a corner, I'm guessing you were pedalling because you have to get the bike to some pretty retarded angles (like 70+ degrees) to clip a pedal while cornering. As for platform size, it really is a lot bigger than that little lollipop you see because the cleat snaps into the pedal and I've yet to find a case where I'm feeling uncomfortable, either because my feet are sliding everywhere or that I can't actually push power through the pedals.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

deviousalex said:


> Did they pay you to say this?


Yeah Im sure a tiny company like Keywin pays people to say nice things on internet forums..


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

darwinosx said:


> Their "the cleat is the platform" rationale doesn't work my my size 48 wide foot. It still feels like pedaling on a walnut. I'm using Time iClic 2's for a wide platform and float that my knees like. I could do without the self centering though.


Well live and learn. The self recentering of Times finally bothered me enough to try Speedplays. I suspected that even with a fit the Time didn't give me enough laeral and free motion causing knee irritation. My fitter put 25mm extensions on each pedal so now I'm pedaling much more efficiently and the Speedplays no longer feel odd. Basically the extensions put my knees in line with my ankles. The free non recentering wide angle float of the Speedplays has been a revelation. Minimal knee pain from my trashed left knee which has seen two surgeries over the year. The Speedplays immediately felt right and after a couple weeks I'm totally loving them.


----------

